# Apocalypse Man



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just ran into this video by chance today, I thought it was an interesting share.

It is all about a marine using skills in a city to survive after a major disaster.






comments?

Right off the top butterfly loops for use with thin rope such as paracord awsome tips lots of useful tidbits in this.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My opinion, . . . the city is THE last place I want to be.

Within 5 days or so, . . . just about everything edible will be gone or hoarded by others, . . . water will be unavailable, . . . that's two of the 1 reasons needed to forgo the city.

Out, . . . away from the city, . . . have a stash if you have to live in town. Whether it is on a friend's place, . . . your own BOL, . . . whatever, . . . get it, supply it, . . . then get to it.

Cities are death traps. Far too many thugs, thieves, and mayhem makers in there for the amount of supplies that will be left, . . . and the law of the jungle will prevail. It will be kill or be killed, . . . eat or be eaten.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

All that hand over hand climbing at great height leaves me out. And using sewers as a highway? Doesn't sound practical.

I like the part where he runs INTO the city after the SHTF, instead of bugging out. Never considered that. But if he chooses houses with intact doors and windows to break into, he might find a house like mine, and he's going to be very surprised. Interesting video, but not practical unless you're a well-conditioned Marine.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Being stuck in an urban environment is one thing.
Intentionally staying there, is a bad idea.

Not every Marine ( if this individual actually is one) is a the fountain of good advise.
Remember, even the Corps has administrative paper pushers !!! 

Get out of a city if possible. Too many fleas, not enough dog !


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Using the sewers as a way to move around is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. 

I guess those idiots have never heard of hydrogen sulfide gas.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that's like old he's been around youtubbing for a while.
saw a couple last year or something but lost interest realizing it was targeting people with no common sense.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What's a Sewer?
I have a Singer and yes I know Plumbing. I plumbed ...........


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not applicable for the average person, unless you are a quick footed and extra physically fit Special Ops guy. Ladies..... sorry.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

yea someone posted this same video last year and said guy was a noob or something. the video is pretty silly actually but that guy is a beast.he's a recon marine that was with 1st recon during iraq invasion. anyone not familiar watch a hbo series called generation kill, really good show. its based on a book written buy a inbedded reporter with the rolling stne magazine. poor dude saw some shit!anyway this guy is a really particular marine. hes a yoga instructor, dresses like a fancy but a recon sniper so go figure. his name is Rudy Reyes btw. he played himself in the HBO series also


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

After I saw about sewer. That made me wonder about what in sewer that near my house so I just did make little peep in sewer turn out it's not deep enough for person get in. It's only 2 foot deep


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deaf3279 said:


> After I saw about sewer. That made me wonder about what in sewer that near my house so I just did make little peep in sewer turn out it's not deep enough for person get in. It's only 2 foot deep


Deaf ....... tell us you did not just raise a Will2 thread from the dead? Read a few of em, and we might let you apologize......... if you promise never to do it again.


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Deaf ....... tell us you did not just raise a Will2 thread from the dead? Read a few of em, and we might let you apologize......... if you promise never to do it again.


 what will2? well... that's true, i take look in sewer other day and it's only 2 ft


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deaf3279 said:


> what will2? well... that's true, i take look in sewer other day and it's only 2 ft


Deaf, the sewer is where a former member named Will2 lived, he was too cheap to get a real hideout. The sewer gases he inhaled eventually affected his brain cell count leaving him only able to babble useless drivel here at PF. My advice to you? ................. Don't be a Will2, get a real hideout.

Curious ....... Do you like roller derby?


----------

